# what Coon light do you use?



## Georgia coon hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Im trying to find a good light to buy I got a hound and tracker but I need a light vote and give your feed back on the lights and companies thanks


----------



## cornboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Laser Torch


----------



## eric4jr88 (Jun 3, 2013)

I love my 21 volt pro light, but use a moonshiner sometimes, too...


----------



## BrentHulsey (Jun 3, 2013)

I use a 21 volt featherlight bright eyes belt with a g2 head. best money I have ever spent!!


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jun 3, 2013)

im looking at a 28volt bright eyes


----------



## drawedback (Jun 3, 2013)

I I have a boss belt light with the cats eye head, it's the brightest light I have ever had, plus it has the built in red led for summertime hunting. Most any of the 21-28 volt led belt lights are gonna give you great brightness.


----------



## Cobb Man (Jun 4, 2013)

Valley creek mini pro. Colored walking light on battery and comes with either green or red in head lamp.


----------



## Countryboys (Jun 4, 2013)

I have k-lights. Use a g2 mainly but have a beacon, 2 k bobs. Mike Kelly is a great man and customer service is the best out there.


----------



## Trey Miller (Jun 5, 2013)

Laser Torch Pro


----------



## kreekhunter (Jun 5, 2013)

i have a 21 volt k-light with the led g2 head. its a belt light im pretty sure my next one will be a bump cap light, that way i aint got the cord to get hung on vines. been wanting the bump cap forever just cant wear this k-light out.


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

sent the money for my 28volt bright eyes today cant wait to get it!!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Jun 5, 2013)

21 volt pro lite


----------



## Redticker (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a 21v Bright Eyes with a Snake eyes LED head. I like it but it's also all I've had.


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jun 6, 2013)

thinking about getting an LED head for my 28volt


----------



## Carl4th (Jun 15, 2013)

I unfortunately have the nite lite 6 volt its big heavy bulky and bright for a good hour if your lucky lol


----------



## marshdawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Cajun light company. Awesome products and service.


----------



## andyf (Jun 16, 2013)

Bandit Lights nuff said..


----------



## coonbelly (Jun 17, 2013)

Laser torch pro


----------



## Prorain (Jun 17, 2013)

Laser torch II but ordering the pro for an upgrade less than $300.00 but so worth it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 17, 2013)

Sunfire. None any brighter.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jun 26, 2013)

anyone know of the best way to charge your light do you let it die completely or just charge it anytime


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jul 1, 2013)

id kil it all the way every couple of times you have to charge it,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2019)

I can tell I've been out of the game for awhile lol. When I was coon hunting, you had three options: Koehler Wheat Light, Nite Lite, and Sunburst Eagle.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 12, 2019)

Bet he's bought a new one in the last 6 years.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2019)

Went and had deer heart and liver with a buddy of mine tonight for supper. We had this very conversation  ! Our conclusion was that there are alot of quality LED flashlights out there that work just as well as the fancy named lights that folks pay $100s of dollars for !!

But, like hillbilly, I been outta night hunting for awhile ! Back when I was serious, our light was a coleman lantern and a ray-o-vac 6 volt flashlight !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 12, 2019)

Flashlights have came further in the last 5 years than any other contraption they are. They make $15 flashlights now that will outshine the old wheat lights with either the small or large heads. The big name coon lights like         " Boss", will almost catch the top of a tree on fire. The cheap Korhee $50 lights are brighter than anything we ever had 20 years ago. They've really improved.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Went and had deer heart and liver with a buddy of mine tonight for supper. We had this very conversation  ! Our conclusion was that there are alot of quality LED flashlights out there that work just as well as the fancy named lights that folks pay $100s of dollars for !!
> 
> But, like hillbilly, I been outta night hunting for awhile ! Back when I was serious, our light was a coleman lantern and a ray-o-vac 6 volt flashlight !


You remember those big headlights on the elastic band that you wired up to a 6-volt lantern battery in a pouch on your belt?


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Oct 13, 2019)

I've used a nite lite with a wheat head for almost 30 years now. Still got the old original one that's bulky and heavy like totin a brick on your side. Over the years I've upgraded to a lot lighter model but still use the wheat head setup


----------



## specialk (Oct 16, 2019)

last one i used was a night razer, still got it, made by tri-tronics for a short while....incredible little lite....fits in my pant pocket...


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 16, 2019)

I've had a 28 volt Bright Eyes for several years now.  It's the best light I have ever had.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dakota coon lights,Coker Creek Tn. Check them out online them will build you a custom light that weighs nearly nothing and bright as you will ever need .


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2019)

My light is a old one but still works. 16 volt. Not able to chase the hounds any more but still use it on the lake at nite as a backup to my led flashlight


----------

